# building an indoor aviary



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello all,

I need some help/advice on building a small-scale indoor aviary for some of my unreleaseables. I need to get this done quickish (in next week or two), but I'd also like it to be comfortable for them (about 7-8 birds) in the long term.

I'm thinking about making it 4' x 4' by 6.5' (size is pretty much dictated by the amount of space available inside apartment).

Found some instructions here (http://www.finchinfo.com/housing/panel_form_aviary_construction.php), but would like to ask for input. How tight should the hardware cloth I use be in order to avoid their toenails getting stuck in it? Do I really need to scrub it to remove toxins before affixing it? etc.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Hello all,
> *I need some help/advice on building a small-scale indoor aviary for some of my unreleaseables*. I need to get this done quickish (in next week or two), but I'd also like it to be comfortable for them (about 7-8 birds) in the long term.
> 
> *I'm thinking about making it 4' x 4' by 6.5' *(size is pretty much dictated by the amount of space available inside apartment).
> ...


Here's a photo of our aviary, Jennifer.

Chuck just used PVC pipe & those zip ties (or whatever you call them )
No glue, nails, screws, etc.

The hardware cloth is 4 ft wide which would be just the right size for the sides of your aviary. Then you can make it as tall as you want.


This was out first attempt & Chuck had it up in a weekend.
It's 8 ft L x 6 ft W x 6 ft H.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=53&pictureid=564

Cindy


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I need some help/advice on building a small-scale indoor aviary for some of my unreleaseables. I need to get this done quickish (in next week or two), but I'd also like it to be comfortable for them (about 7-8 birds) in the long term.
> 
> ...


1/2" hardware cloth would be fine, although, if they aren't walking on it, the nails getting caught isn't much of a problem. And no, you don't have to scrub it. I've got the stuff all over my lofts. So do most fanciers. I would assume that it could possibly be dangerous for chewing birds such as parrots and such, but not pigeons. 
4 x 4 would hold 4 pigeons comfortably. I don't know that I would put more than that in a pen that size and certainly not 8 birds. Rather than making it so tall, why not make two aviaries, one on top of the other and make them 3 1/2 foot tall? 
I guess one question would be what is the deal with these birds that they can't be released? Are they flightless? If so, something 6 1/2" tall would really be wasted space. 
Just a suggestion. Do you know if you have males and females? Are any of them paired up?


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Three are flightless (although I discovered the one perched 5' up twice recently, so I guess he can do it if he feels like it). One of the flightless birds is mated to another one who can fly (technically not unreleaseable, but I didn't want to separate them once they decided to pair off). The third one technically can fly but is elderly and arthritic and chooses not too--he has his own cage but sometimes likes to intermingle with the others.

Another has a scissored beak (female) and is mated to an extremely tame female juvenile (or at least she was a juvie when I found her). 

Another one has laryngeal paralysis and gets winded if she flies too much.

And the last one is the progeny of the scissored beak bird and probably one of the flightless birds. She was a surprise and is technically not unreleaseable, but I can't bear the thought of something happening to their kid.

I don't know if any of them, including the flightless ones, would be happy in a pen 3.5' tall.

This aviary might end up being a temporary holding space, but if they're comfortable, it would be nice to have the option of their staying in there long term. The others I know who have unreleaseables have many more birds than I do, and I suspect the per-bird space would be about equal to what I'm considering.

Also, a note: these birds are already housed together, used to each other, and get along with each other, for the most part.

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, then I guess you can try it. If it winds up being too many birds then you'd just have to go back to doing whatever you're doing now for some of them. Building the aviary certainly wouldn't be a waste, even if ALL the birds wouldn't/couldn't stay in it comfortably. I don't even do rescues and I never have enough space and/or holding areas.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Cindy,

How did you build a door into your aviary? 

I also wonder if PVC would be sturdier than wood. I don't want it to collapse if something (or someone) falls against it.

Jennifer


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Jenfer, 




Thats way too small...


Just let them have a room of the House...


Or, just let them have the run of the house...


A far better way to have things, and far happier for them than being in a small confine where they will fight and be stressed and not happy.


They need room to trot around, fly a little for the ones who can...and so on.



Phil
l v


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Cindy,
> 
> * *How did you build a door into your aviary? *
> 
> ...


* Chuck made a frame for the door out of PVC pipe, attached the wire & then attached it to the aviary frame. 

** Ours has been up a little over two years & we've never had a problem. There is a thick piece of styrofoam like material on the top & Reese (our 22 lb cat) has jumped up there several times & the aviary never budged. We _do _have a support pole (just a piece of PVC pipe) in the middle of the aviary.

I'm sure if something large enough were to fall on it, the wire would probably bend.

We have 7 birds that share the aviary.

Pij'ette is our only phycially challenged pij that shares the common area of the aviary. She was shot in the wing & doesn't fly well at all. She'll scale the side of the aviary if she _really_ wants to get from one side to the other but that doesn't occur very often. For the most part she stays pretty close to her basket.

Here's a picture of Mikko, Pij'ette & Samantha's area. Pardon the mess, we were molting.  
Pij'ette is in the top basket.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/album.php?albumid=53&pictureid=566

Malio & Sadie have another corner & Dolly & Dumpling have their own corner.

Cindy


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

pdpbison said:


> Just let them have a room of the House...


Great idea! First, I just have to figure out how to acquire a house for next to no money.



> Or, just let them have the run of the house...


With half a dozen resident cats (who were with me long before pigeons even entered my field of awareness), I'd be much more comfortable having the birds safely confined. (I suspect the birds would appreciate this also despite the fact that the cats are nothing but considerate and respectful of the birds who are here.)

Jennifer


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

> Chuck made a frame for the door out of PVC pipe, attached the wire & then attached it to the aviary frame.


But what does the locking mechanism look like? I guess the cable ties are affixed to the door loose enough so that it can swing like on a hinge?

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> But what does the locking mechanism look like? I guess the cable ties are affixed to the door loose enough so that it can swing like on a hinge?
> 
> Thanks!
> Jennifer


The door is put on with hinges.

Let me see if I can get good close up picture to post. 

Cindy


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My aviaries are just like Cindy's. I used the thick cable ties (over 1500 for my large aviary! ) and they also make up the hinges on the door. I secure the door with large metal clips as well as bungee cords for added security. You can also get the garden twine, the kind that comes on a spool and is usually just bendable wire with green plastic over it. That works really well for securing the wire to other pieces of wire, and also the pvc. You just cut off a strand two feet long or so, then wind it around securely. 

I just washed the pvc pipe first with dish soap and water, and used the pvc glue to hold them in place, then washed the parts where the glue was after it was dry. If you're careful you can keep the glue inside the parts and none will squeeze out, but after it's dry it is supposed to be safe. 

Get the tallest pieces of hardware cloth (or, for inside use, you can use the small chicken wire, which is easier to work with and less expensive) available; instead of 24", see if they have 48" or even taller. This means less wire cutting, which is the worst part!  And I have one cat who loves to sleep on the aviaries. The smaller one I've had for two years, and have only needed to replace a cable tie here and there. With yours being inside, it should need a lot less repairing along the way. 

They will usually cut the pieces into lengths you need, at the hardware store when you buy them. A sturdy pair of tree clippers (the hand held kind) also work very well if you need to cut them at home. 

Maybe you could do two pens on top of each other, floor to ceiling, each 4 1/2 feet or so tall? That should be okay if they get out of their cages to run around the room for a few hours a day. When I have to keep one indoors, he stays in a cage like a rabbit hutch, but also gets eight or more hours out of the cage inside the room, so the cage he sleeps in doesn't really matter. 

Good luck!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

I just went out & took these pictures. I hope this helps explain the setup. 


*The Aviary Door *











*Close up of the hinges used to attach the door to the aviary*
There are four hinges.
On the left side there are several hooks to latch the door.


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

jenfer said:


> Great idea! First, I just have to figure out how to acquire a house for next to no money.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Uhhhhh, build the Cage, and just put the Cats in the Cage...


That ought to settle it...


Lol...


Or, decide 'which' you are committed to, accepting that trying to have both is not going to work very well...and definitely not with the limited room you have.


I have about 600 sq ft for Birds non-relaseable and free roam pre-release all combined and together here, and, in effect, I am living 'in' the Aviary.


Put a bunch of non-relaseables into the same cage, and you will have bad problems...they need 'room', real room...not just a few sq feet of cage bottom.






Phil
l v


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I had found this web page a while back, and recently made a cage like it. Worked out great! It's lightweight and pretty sturdy. You can make it any size/shape although I don't know how well it would work if you made a really big one. http://breyfamily.net/bunnycage.html


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> Here's a photo of our aviary, Jennifer.
> 
> Chuck just used PVC pipe & those zip ties (or whatever you call them )
> No glue, nails, screws, etc.
> ...


Cindy, I love the aviary. It's such a nice idea. I wish I had the room to do that. Then I would be able to have a separate space to let some of them breed in peace and quiet. It really looks nice. Where is it? It looks like a sunroom or something like that. I like it! Pigeons are like potato chips. I need more room!


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

When one has non-release-ables...'frozen Wing', 'PPMV wanglers'...non-fliers, far as they are concerned the Cage is no better than being a foot high or so, since any upward room is never going to be used or occupied.


Now, if there are things they can climb on to get up higher, then that is good of course...it adds dimension, variation, and more 'room' in it's way.


However, soon as one or two have their hormones going, soon as pairs start forming, contestations will occur in which various others will be attacked or driven off from whatever is felt to be a pair's "territory" and it's boundary...and in a cage of only a few square feet, this will go 'bad', possibly very bad, where, a 'frozen Wing' Male ends up 'stuck' laying on his side, and gets pecked to death or looses an Eye or something...or similarly, a 'PPMV Wangler' gets cornered and injured by being stuck there-by "in" someone else's Nest 'Territory'...


Normal Flying Pigeons, one can have a handfull in a Cage the size of what is shown...and, probably, 'maybe' it will work out alright.


"Floor Birds" need a lot more room, since they are essentially limited to the 'floor', and or to what they can hop or climb onto from that...and they need ways of being able to get away from inadvertant tresspass.


For them, having a 'Habitat' which offers various amenities, places to feel secure, places of reclusion, little 'Caves' and hide-aways, various height things contiguous to one another and so on, 'mazes' in simple terms for them to have to break up an otherwise large open space, all are especially important for them.


Flying Pigeons can be fine with 'just' a large open enclosed space with nothing in it but a few divided shelves or branches and so on.



Phil
l v


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

> Or, decide 'which' you are committed to, accepting that trying to have both is not going to work very well...and definitely not with the limited room you have.


So, you're saying I need to choose between the cats and the birds? I find that suggestion really off-putting. They're both important, and I'm not going to choose between them.

Every situation is different, and not all of us have the luxury of having large spaces, but that doesn't mean the animals can't be happy. (And if anyone here is willing to donate a house to me, I'd gratefully accept! 50% of my income goes to rent, and pretty much the rest goes to the animals, and everyone else I know involved with animals is stretched to the max as well.)

Jennifer


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Jenfer, I can really understand how you feel, and I know you aren't going to choose between your cats and your birds. I have read that the area you house pigeons in should be at least 2 square feet of floor space for each bird. That means that a 4X4 area would house 4 birds. Would it be at all possible to enlarge it maybe by just a couple of feet? That would probably help a bit. I understand that not everyone has the room. If I had an extra room, I could do something like that, as there are times when it would come in very handy, but we just don't have that kind of indoor room either. I don't know if you have enough room to stretch it just a couple of feet more, but I think it would maybe help. There are many times I wish we had a couple more rooms, or at least bigger rooms, but as you say, we don't all have spacious homes. I hope you can make something work for you. I know this is important to you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Also note, Jennifer, that Cindy has placed plastic mats on the floor of her aviary. Sure makes poop cleaning a LOT easier!!

I say Phil, your pij area is almost the size of my whole apartment (660 sq ft)!

Luckily, I can close my bedroom door and have about 300 sq ft for Dom and Gimie to exercise. I also have an outside covered balcony running the length of the bedroom where Marlin Darlin' Blackfeet currently has his temporary roomy home.

Squeaks has the run of all areas when Dom and Gimie are in their home. However, Squeaks is _not_ happy with part of HIS space cut off when Dom and Gimie are out exercising for a few hours in the morning! 

Of course, the cats can't be in the bedroom area during exercise time either! 

Such is life with fur and feathers!

Best of everything, Jennifer!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Would it be at all possible to enlarge it maybe by just a couple of feet? That would probably help a bit.


I have to take more exact measurements later. There's more space in the living room, but that's where the rehabs stay, and I want to keep the long-termers safely away. Not much space in the bedroom to work with (the bed takes up most of the space, and then there are the two cat trees and my senior guy's cage). 

I'm not sure that all of them will stay with me permanently, although I'd really miss them if they weren't here. 3 of them most certainly will. If I can find a place for the others where they will be happy, I'd be happy too. (I actually asked my animal communicator about this, and she said--to my dismay--that they were happy with me where they were! But perhaps they can still be convinced.)



> Also note, Jennifer, that Cindy has placed plastic mats on the floor of her aviary. Sure makes poop cleaning a LOT easier!!


Yes, Shi, I had been planning to line the bottom with vinyl or something along those lines. I suppose with mats, you could more easily remove them for washing (or replacing)! I must say, poop cleaning is the *bane* of my existence! 

Thanks, all!
Jennifer


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Jay3 said:


> Cindy,
> **I love the aviary. It's such a nice idea.* I wish I had the room to do that.
> 
> ** *Then I would be able to have a separate space to let some of them breed in peace and quiet*. It really looks nice.
> ...


* Thanks, Jay. 
It's not very lavish but the pijjies seem to enjoy it. And our blind Rae Charles has her own special spot in there as well. 

** It is pretty peaceful but can't say that it's quiet. 

*** It's in our AZ room which is just like a den but is enclosed by windows rather than walls. We have one wall separating the AZ room & the house, other than that it's all windows. 
The birds have a great view of the backyard, feral flock & lake. 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

pdpbison said:


> *Normal Flying Pigeons, one can have a handfull in a Cage the size of what is shown...and, probably, 'maybe' it will work out alright.*
> 
> Phil
> l v


In our case, 6 out of the 7 birds in the aviary are normal flyers & it has worked out alright. 
In fact, it's worked out great. 

Cindy


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * Chuck made a frame for the door out of PVC pipe, attached the wire & then attached it to the aviary frame.
> 
> ** Ours has been up a little over two years & we've never had a problem. There is a thick piece of styrofoam like material on the top & Reese (our 22 lb cat) has jumped up there several times & the aviary never budged. We _do _have a support pole (just a piece of PVC pipe) in the middle of the aviary.
> 
> ...


 Cindy, do you have anything on the bottom of the cage? and how easy is it to keep the cage floor clean?
Thanks,


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Cindy, *do you have anything on the bottom of the cage?* *and how easy is it to keep the cage floor clean?*
> Thanks,


The actual floor is Mexican tile.

I have a large piece of indoor/outdoor carpet on top of the tile. And on top of the carpet, under the perching areas, I have strips of plastic (the kind one would us as a carpet runner in a hallway where there might be heavy traffic). 









It's extremely easy to clean. 
I have two options, I can leave the plastic pieces in place & use a scraper & wet paper towels or I can roll them up, take them outside & hose them off. If I have lots of time, I can wipe off the plastic pieces & put them back immediately or drape them over our patio chairs & let them air dry. I have replacement pieces to put down.

Cindy


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Cindy,

I understand how the hanging baskets work (easy enough) and I can see that you have plastic seed dishes hooked on to the mesh. I'm curious as to how you suspended the rod-like perches. 

I'm thinking that PVC may be cheaper and easier to assemble than using wood, but I'm a little stumped as to how to affix hinges and locks, block-type perches, and the like. (It doesn't help that I'm not handy at all!)

Thanks!
Jennifer


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> The actual floor is Mexican tile.
> 
> I have a large piece of indoor/outdoor carpet on top of the tile. And on top of the carpet, under the perching areas, I have strips of plastic (the kind one would us as a carpet runner in a hallway where there might be heavy traffic).
> 
> ...



Thanks Cindy Those heavy runners are great and very easy to clean.


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Cindy,
> 
> I understand how the hanging baskets work (easy enough) and I can see that you have plastic seed dishes hooked on to the mesh. I'm curious as to how you suspended the rod-like perches.
> 
> ...


Hi Jennifer,
Speaking of aviaries, I've got to get out & clean mine* &* finish painting the patio but I will be talking to Chuck later & will have him tell me exactly what & how he did everything. 

Believe me, my handyperson's skills are right up there with my computer skills.
Which aren't the best.  

No worries, we'll get it all worked out somehow. 

Cindy


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jenfer said:


> I have to take more exact measurements later. There's more space in the living room, but that's where the rehabs stay, and I want to keep the long-termers safely away. Not much space in the bedroom to work with (the bed takes up most of the space, and then there are the two cat trees and my senior guy's cage).
> 
> I'm not sure that all of them will stay with me permanently, although I'd really miss them if they weren't here. 3 of them most certainly will. If I can find a place for the others where they will be happy, I'd be happy too. (I actually asked my animal communicator about this, and she said--to my dismay--that they were happy with me where they were! But perhaps they can still be convinced.)
> 
> ...


Jennifer, with your small space, I must say that you deserve credit for what you do. What with your cats, birds, and the rehabs. Somthing will work out, you'll see.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

AZWhitefeather said:


> * Thanks, Jay.
> It's not very lavish but the pijjies seem to enjoy it. And our blind Rae Charles has her own special sopt in there as well.
> 
> ** It is pretty peaceful but can't say that it's quite.
> ...


I think it's beautiful. Sounds like a room that I'd love to spend time in when I want to relax.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> I think it's beautiful. Sounds like a room that I'd love to spend time in when I want to relax.


Oh, trust me, Jay3, that Arizona room of Cindy's is to die for! I will miss it when she moves everyone to the patio...however, maybe there will be a place to sit and observe, Cindy?

Such a riot to watch the birds interact AND also see the ferals doin' their thing too!! A MOST RELAXING ROOM!

Love and hugs
Shi


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

mr squeaks said:


> Oh, trust me, Jay3, that Arizona room of Cindy's is to die for! I will miss it when she moves everyone to the patio...however, maybe there will be a place to sit and observe, Cindy?
> 
> Such a riot to watch the birds interact AND also see the ferals doin' their thing too!! A MOST RELAXING ROOM!
> 
> ...


I know it's fun to sit and watch the birds AND also see the ferrals at the same time. I'm a nut, and built my loft just outside two large windows on the back of my house. I mean, I can open a window and step right into the loft. They're very low windows, and large. I can check on them any time I like, or just sit, have a cup of coffee, and enjoy them, and even better, I can open the window, and they climb in to say hi and ask for a treat. Actually, one of those windows is usually how I enter and exit the loft. It's fun, and you can watch the ferrals outside, because I have put large windows in the loft, looking out onto my backyard. Or, while in the loft, we can watch the songbirds outside at the feeders and baths. Isn't it great to have all that in one place. I think Cindy's looks absolutely wonderful. I know I would love that room.


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

So, I'm in the process of planning my small aviary and have made progress: I've decided on PVC piping instead of wood (cheaper and easier to assemple and disassemble should I need to)!

However, I'm at a loss for conceptualizing how to incorporate a hinged door into the frame (I know how I would go about doing this--or should I say, trying to do this--with wood, but with the PVC piping and connectors, it seems more difficult?).

Can anyone help?

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

jenfer said:


> So, I'm in the process of planning my small aviary and have made progress: I've decided on PVC piping instead of wood (cheaper and easier to assemple and disassemble should I need to)!
> 
> However, I'm at a loss for conceptualizing how to incorporate a hinged door into the frame (I know how I would go about doing this--or should I say, trying to do this--with wood, but with the PVC piping and connectors, it seems more difficult?).
> 
> ...


u may try something like this
build a a corner door use PVC pipe and a wood peg of some sort that will fit in the PVC pipe easily..



frame as i drew in the photo

drill a hole in the 90 on the left and a hole in the T on the right then after framing the PVC to gather put the peg in the pipes then where you drilled your holes in the joints drill completely through the wood peg, and then use tie raps are a bolt to help hold the door frame together need more info just ask 


number 1 in the door
number 2 is the door and frame
number 3 is all togeather


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's smart Brentjohnf. I'm impressed. I'll remember this one. Ya never know when it will come in handy. You'da thought of that? And it WOULD work!


----------



## brentjohnf (Sep 8, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> That's smart Brentjohnf. I'm impressed. I'll remember this one. Ya never know when it will come in handy. You'da thought of that? And it WOULD work!



thanks I'm hands on and like build stuff haha, and put that togeather with playing on "I mean working" on auto cad all day you can come up with some stuff, I'm a pipe draftsman


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> So, I'm in the process of planning my small aviary and have made progress: I've decided on PVC piping instead of wood (cheaper and easier to assemple and disassemble should I need to)!
> 
> However, *I'm at a loss for conceptualizing how to incorporate a hinged door into the frame *(I know how I would go about doing this--or should I say, trying to do this--with wood, but *with the PVC piping and connectors, it seems more difficult?*).
> 
> ...


It really isn't more difficult, Jennifer.
Here's a different picture of our aviary door, which might be easier to see how Chuck put it together.

He just cut the PVC pipe to the size we wanted the door to be then connected the pieces of pipe using the corner connectors. He attached the hardware cloth & put the door in place with the hinges.

I hope this helps. 

Cindy


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Here's an easy way to make pcv hinges if you don't have the metal kind http://www.pvcplans.com/hinges.htm


----------



## jenfer (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks, Brent, Cindy, Sasha!

Brent, it looks like the door in your schematic swings out up and down rather than left/right like a traditional door? I'd like to be able to walk through the door to get inside; guess I'd just rotate the plans 90 degrees.

Cindy, looks like you guys used standard metal hinges and affixed them by drilling holes into the piping. I was trying to avoid that sort of work and thought there was a way to make hinges using the piping, but I think Sasha's link answered that question! From the picture, it doesn't look like there's a locking mechanism on the door?? Also, can you ask Chuck what diameter piping he used? (I'm assuming 3/4".)

Jennifer


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

jenfer said:


> Cindy,
> *can you ask Chuck what diameter piping he used?* (I'm assuming 3/4".)
> 
> Jennifer


Actually we used 1/2". 
This was our first attempt with an aviary & Chuck thought the 1/2" would be OK. And it _has_ been just fine. In hind sight, though, he wishes he had bought the 3/4".

He's been wanting to redo the aviary so when he went to buy the materials he did purchase the 3/4" pipe this time.

Once we have the patio enclosed, we'll start on the new aviary.

Cindy


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

*Haahahaaa!*

i am laughing my heiny off- IT'S DECORATED FOR THE HOLIDAYS!!! ahahahaaa! 
that's sooooo something i would do!!!! cutest darn thing ever. cindy, you rule!!!

anyway, the aviary is awesome, what's the deal with the hardware cloth and parrots? what's it made out of ? i would LOVe to build one for the maniacs to hang out in outside, without me having to be right there watching them. they love going outside, but it would be nice to give them a good chunk of time ....i can only do the dishes for so long, which is usually when olive and ranger get their 'gym time', so i can watch their reflections in the back door. 

that is one brilliant idea. i am SO gonna try it.

and jen - you go girl, everybody will be fine. i am a firm believer in our animal companions' abilities to see and appreciate what we do for them, rendering the homestead pretty peaceful. at least that's how it's worked out in my house, i think it applies even moreso to our 'special needs kids'. 

i have greyhounds, and they're terrified of the four parrots, but welcome my one mangled pigeon, trooper. and my teeny italian greyhound treats _all _of the birds like they're other dogs, but seems to have a little more respect for trooper. but then, he doesn't mess around with that beak of death and all....

and i'm a big dumb when it comes to building stuff, but this looks like one of those projects you could kinda 'wing' and it would turn out okay. 

that bunny condo, is kinda what i made for trooper, but found the 'how to' on a guinea pig site, and the interior is piece of coroplast, scored, and then folded up, eeeeeeasy cleanup, lemme tell ya. 

that might be a good idea for the inside of the aviary actually.....hmmmm....


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

lizz said:


> i am laughing my heiny off- *IT'S DECORATED FOR THE HOLIDAYS!!!* ahahahaaa!
> that's sooooo something i would do!!!!
> * *cutest darn thing ever*. cindy, you rule!!!


Complete with stockings hanging from the perch with care.  
This picture was taken last year. I'll need to add two more stockings this year for Dolly & Dumpling.








* Thanks, Lizz.
I *do* get a bit silly around the holidays. Any holiday.


----------



## lizz (May 3, 2008)

oh no you DIDN'T!!!! 

HAHAHAHAHAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

OMG, that is too much. Cindy, you're something else. I love it!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

What an awesome aviary! Thanks for the great tips; I was planning on using 1 1/2 inch pvc pipe but will try the 3/4 inch instead. I have unexpectedly ended up with more parakeets then I thought I needed; thank goodness they set me straight ! If my first attempt goes well, I foresee new cages for all my birds, including Checkers . I like the hinged door; even have my own drill and love to make my own stuff . 

AZWhitefeather, what did you use for the wire? I love the floor idea; I was thinking litter but I want it walk-in so maybe I will put a tarp down.



Lizz, hardware cloth for parrots isn't recommended because they tend to chew and climb on the wire and it is zinc coated. I have been online all day searching for something affordable and safe for my birds. I think that's going to be the biggest expense. If all else fails I saw some pvc coated hardware cloth at home depot for a decent price. But I saw some awesome nylon aviary netting online . 

Oh, and the guinea pig cages with coroplast are awesome! I finally got hold of the coroplast ( a friend had extra), and it makes it so much easier to clean! Before then I was using tarp, not something to use with guinea pigs :O.


----------

